# Does Nissan Micra eligible for Uber?



## deliveryagent (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, I am wondering does Nissan Micra eligible for Uber driving? and how much a person can earn being part time in Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rule of thumb is: must be a 4-door and have seatbelts for 1 driver and 4 passengers. Age of car generally 10 years or newer, but vehicle age requirement differs from region to region.
Earnings differ from market to market, but safe to say that expected earnings for part-time work average between mediocre and crappy.


----------

